# 100 Days and counting down



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

With just 100 days to go until midterm elections, congressional Democrats ramp up their efforts to ensure reelection while Republicans polish their plan of attack.

One year after anger over a proposed health care overhaul lit a fire at town halls and ignited the Tea Party movement, the stage is set for Republicans to rally against the Democrats' agenda. But it remains unclear whether an anti-Democratic agenda is more effective than a pro-GOP platform in 2010. 
Republicans appear to be banking on an anti-Washington mood in the country to help them regain control of Congress in November. They have relentlessly attacked Democrats on their massive spending initiatives, including the stimulus package, and argued that it has failed to fix the economy, the No. 1 issue for most voters. 
Democrats counter that their policies helped the country avoid another Great Depression. 
But that hasn't improved the tough political climate Democrats are facing this year amid voter frustration with Obama and the Democratic agenda. Polls show a drop in support for the party, with economic woes and job losses taking a toll. A strong anti-establishment sentiment is expected to boost Republicans. 
Democrats control 255 seats in the House, with 178 Republicans and two vacancies. The GOP needs to gain 40 seats to capture control.

*GOP, Dems Rally Support in Separate Events* | *Tea Leader Speaks Out* | *Pols Wary of 'Gotcha!' Moments*
*FULL COVERAGE **100 Days to Decide* | *FOX FORUM: **Dana Perino* | *Joe Trippi*
*LIVESHOTS: **What's the Message?* | *Calif. Senate Race* | *Activists Target Key County*


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Sadly I have little to no confidence in many of the voting public to choose the right people. Just look what happened with Obama and Deval.

On top of that I have little confidence in many of candidates. 

Between these two problems I do not see any fix anytime soon.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

I see the Republicans gaining some but not enough of a significant amount to change the majorities. The bias liberal media will see to that. They will focus on fluff pieces on the Dems, and attack every Rep. as a right wing nut.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Whats scarry is even if the Republicans gain control ....the damage that a lameduck congress will do in two months until the new members are sworn in.:stomp:


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

The problem is liberal meccas like Boston and Worcester.

Also with U.S. Reps the districts are screwy.

Elections: Massachusetts Congressional Districts

Richard Neal as an Example Covers Northampton and Springfield. Which are extremely liberal cities and= a lot of votes! When these districts are drawn up this is taken into consideration.

Martha took Northampton and Springfield by the thousands

Elections: Special State Election Results - Senator in Congress

What amazes me is the geriatric people who will vote no matter what via absentee ballot. No matter who they vote for they are truly Americans. I vote in every election that pertains to me (no pointless primaries like Democrat ones).

I hope another Scott Brown situation happens.

What also is scary is a lot of these U.S. Reps have been in for multiple terms.


----------

